# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Чищу сарай, кому что надо смотрите

## Annuska10

Все находится на Черемушках р-н строительного рынка. ТОРГ уместен.

Лампа по 30,00 
Ножки от кровати металлические по 40 за пару (есть 2 пары)
Петли по 10,00 
Уголки от мебели за 30,00 все 
Колесики 4 шт. за 40,00
Фляга армейская  состояние хорошее 46,00
Подставка по 10,00 
Масленка 47,00 
Ручки для двери 40,00  
Лапка для ремонта обуви 150,00

----------


## Annuska10

Фляги большая 60,00 меньшая 40,00(на нее нет крышки)
Бутылки молочные времен СССР 0,5  и 1,0 литр цена договорная
Бутыли трехлитровые по 4,50 за бутыль. 
Замки без ключей 30,00 за все 
Рюмки 10,00 за набор

----------


## Annuska10

ап

----------


## Annuska10

ап

----------


## Annuska10

ап

----------


## Annuska10

ап

----------


## Annuska10

ап

----------


## Annuska10

ап

----------


## Valeron88

армейская фляга  краску не хранили в ней?

----------


## Annuska10

ап

----------


## Annuska10

ап

----------


## Annuska10

ап

----------


## Annuska10

ап

----------


## Annuska10

ап

----------

